# The Royal Wedding



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

Just curious - anyone planning on staying home from work on Friday to see the wedding?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm going to be pretty busy Friday, but one of my childhood friends is flying to London for it and she's being interviewed by ABC for a segment on 20/20. She's pretty excited, to say the least.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

That's what a DVR is for!!  I'm on the West Coast, so it's a bit early for me.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Nope. I really couldn't care much less about it.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm home on Friday, but I'm on the West Coast and don't plan to get up at midnight to watch it. I'll tape it and then flip through the boring bits. I imagine there will be plenty, but I'm looking forward to seeing them get married.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Not me. I must be living under a rock because I didn't even realize it was coming up so soon. I thought it was still months away.


----------



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, I can imagine my boss's reaction Friday if I called in.  Somehow I don't think I'd get away with it....

I'm not as interested about this wedding as I was about Charles and Diana.  I missed it on the day itself and the evening recap.  I did get the tape, but that had a lot of boring left in.  Still, it was fabulous.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I am planning on being anywhere they are not discussing it. The only positive I can think of is that it will soon be over with.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Absolutely! I think the whole of Spain will be watching, every bar I know will have it on.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Retired.  I will be watching.  I seriously thought of getting up at 3:00 a.m. (Central), but think I will set TiVo to record.  I am anxious to see Kate's dress.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Can't justify staying home to watch, but am recording the wedding.  I am eager to see what everyone, especially Kate, is wearing.  Nothing like the pomp and circumstance of a Royal Wedding!


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Street party on the green for me 

Ian


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

I am going to be home Friday, and I am getting up at 5:00 a.m. to watch it  



-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My sister and I have been planning a "Royal Wedding Slumber Party" since the date was announced.  She took vacation from work, I had my DIL make other arrangements for babysitting my GS.  As a matter of fact, I will be leaving for my sister's house early this evening when GS goes home for the day.  We don't want to miss any of the pre-wedding coverage on Wednesday and Thursday.  We will certainly be watching it live at 3 a.m. Central time!

It may be silly, but I think it is fun and, like Tippy, I love the pomp and circumstance.  It is also fun to see the London landmarks on television and remember what it was like to be right in that spot.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I imagine it would be fun to be in England. . . parties everywhere. . . .

I'm not getting up early. . . .I usually have TODAY on at this time of the morning while I'm checking the boards.  I won't NOT put it on because of the wedding but am not going out of my way to watch.  

Side note:  they interviewed Phillipa Gregory this morning on TODAY about Queenly history. . . . .


----------



## Mehryinett (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm amazed that people can actually even watch it in Spain and the US. Amazing. Is there much interest?


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> I am going to be home Friday, and I am getting up at 5:00 a.m. to watch it


So am I.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Mehryinett said:


> I'm amazed that people can actually even watch it in Spain and the US. Amazing. Is there much interest?


It's a celebrity wedding. People here in the US in general tend to idolize celebrities. On top of that, women tend to love weddings. Therefore, many people, and probably much more women than men, are interested and will be watching. Now, before the British royals put too much stock in that, don't forget that many, many Americans were closely following the Charlie Sheen debacle and Lindsay Lohan's court appearances. 

As a (not necessarily typical) male in the US who does not share that fascination with weddings (or wedding fashions) and who is an anti-royalist (not specifically the British royals, just the whole concept of royalty), I'll be watching the Space Shuttle launch later that day, but not the wedding. 

Sorry if the above ruffles anyone's feathers, but I'm in a feather-ruffling mood today.


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Up at the crack of dawn for BBCAmerica, going to DVR the overnight coverage.  Planning on tea and scones for breakfast, and probable cucumber sandwiches later in the day.

I wanted to have a party, but was too busy writing and did not get organized.  Although I have been knitting the royal wedding dolls.

I work from home, and write English historicals.  So this is my job


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

I remember watching Charles' and Di's wedding with my mother and sister.  It was a wonderful bonding experience that I treasure to this day.  For Will and Kate's wedding, I have made a fancy hat out of two old red placemats covered with artificial flowers.  I will wear it along with my royal purple bathrobe and bathroom slippers while I watch the grand event all by myself in the middle of the night on my living room couch.  No one else in my house (husband or daughter) has any interest.  So, I say to them, "pip, pip, and cheerio! You don't know what you're missing!"

Patricia


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I figure I'll see (more than) enough of it on the news.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's a public holiday here in the UK so most people won't have to make excuses to get off work if they want to watch it. I'll probably tune in for the actual wedding but I won't be watching all day like some will.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll be in DC on business, but have it set to record on the DVR at home. I'm sure I'll fast forward through a lot of it, but I do want to watch.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I officially "took" the day off (will just be a couple of hours) just so I could watch.  I watched Prince Charles & Lady Diana's wedding and then went to work that day (was a lot younger then) lol. I've always loved watching weddings and royal weddings with all the pomp and circumstance and the pageantry are the best (I always cry). lol  I love all the "Princess" fairytales and the "they lived happily ever after".  

The coverage starts at 1:00 am here in Tucson and I will be watching (but will have the DVR set just in case). This doesn't happen every day and after all it is history in the making.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

par2323 said:


> I remember watching Charles' and Di's wedding with my mother and sister. It was a wonderful bonding experience that I treasure to this day. For Will and Kate's wedding, I have made a fancy hat out of two old red placemats covered with artificial flowers. I will wear it along with my royal purple bathrobe and bathroom slippers while I watch the grand event all by myself in the middle of the night on my living room couch. No one else in my house (husband or daughter) has any interest. So, I say to them, "pip, pip, and cheerio! You don't know what you're missing!"
> 
> Patricia


I want to hang out and watch with Patricia! I don't have a fancy hat, but do have a tiara and cape...

Unfortunately I'll be working on Friday. I'll probably DVR it.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I can't wait.    

I am hosting bunco that night, so we are having Royal Wedding Bunco with a hat contest, Pimm's Cups, Bass Ale and Gin and Tonics to drink, cucumber sandwiches, bite-sized sausage rolls, an English cheeseboard, a small wedding cake, trifle, strawberries, all English music and the wedding on constant play on the TV. 

I am delirious with joy.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't understand the obsession. News are covering more than enough.  In fact, I will be happy when it is over...LOL


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I don't understand the obsession. News are covering more than enough. In fact, I will be happy when it is over...LOL


You are right about the news coverage. There are so many more important things in this country that should be covered that are not.

British royalty is the only thing that I go all girlie about. It is so cool, all of the pageantry and pomp, the jewels and the dresses. I can't help myself.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Karen, that sounds like a really fun night.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

JFHilborne said:


> Karen, that sounds like a really fun night.


Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be watching.  I love a good wedding.  


And I want to see all the hats!

Betsy


----------



## MarieDees (Feb 14, 2011)

I won't be getting up early for it, but I'll be watching the rebroadcasts and such. Life's too short to not enjoy a little pomp and circumstance when you can.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The girls and I are planning an all night tea party.  I might have to whip us up some fancy hats tomorrow.


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

Trying to get as far from the telly as I can. Going to my re-enactment outing at West Stowe, Saxon/Viking fighting for the weekend. The good thing about 790 AD - no telly!!!


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll be home watching and since it won't require my full attention, I plan to get plenty of reading done on my Kindle at the same time. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I'll be watching the Space Shuttle launch later that day, but not the wedding.


Ditto.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll be having tea and crumpets at 4 a.m. Eastern time. But I do that every Friday.

Kidding, of course.

Seriously, I've been getting up pretty early the last few weeks to do my writing, so there's a chance I'll be up. If so, I'll tune in.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I am DVRing it, to my husband's dismay, but this woman went a WEEEEEEEE bit far:

http://jobs.aol.com/articles/2011/04/27/missouri-woman-says-cheerio-to-job-to-attend-royal-wedding/?icid=maing-grid7%7Cmain5%7Cdl8%7Csec3_lnk2%7C58965


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

There's a kind of massive party atmosphere Down Under leading up to this wedding. We Australians - rightly or wrongly - seem to have re-embraced the monarchy in recent times and the popularity of the Royals has been pretty big again. I know of many people who are having huge parties in celebration, pubs are having it on big screens and everyone seems to be genuinely pumped for it. I personally think it's cool. I'm looking foraward to it.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay, I just had to post this!!

I admit it.  I'm a sucker for the royal family.  When I was in college, we stayed up to watch Prince Charles and Lady Di tie the knot.  The memory was so deeply embedded that when Diana died, I couldn't stop crying.

Anyway, just curious if anyone else will be watching.  (I was sure that I'd be invited...must be my invite was lost in the mail...)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

merged a couple of threads about the wedding. . . .

and here's a link to a site from which you can download a copy of the official programme. . .also available in the iBookstore, apparently

http://www.officialroyalwedding2011.org/blog/2011/April/28/Royal-Wedding-update--Official-programme--including-Order-of-Service--available-online


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So what channels here in the US will broadcast live? 

I will watch it. I try to stay up, I guess its 3 am here in TX. I watched Charles and Di. I love historicals, I love anything royalty, anything peerage, anything british, anything english  . 

Plus, I am Bavarian, so all that Royalty stuff myst be in my genes, and a little blood from a bastard line 

One year after Charles and Di got married, I went to Wales for a school Exchange as a younger teenager. The family I stayed with had a shrine room  . It was pretty amazing. That room was covered in memorabilia and they went and watched it of course being Welch and all. 

I will set the DVR, just in case I fall asleep. Now I wish it was either earlier or later. 3 am is just so smack middle of the night that I don't know whats better, staying up, or getting up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

All the major networks will carry it. . .and some of the minor ones. . . . .and a few will repeat it later in the day. . . .


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess we're covered then.... 

There will be Dukes and Duchesses, Princes and Princess, and one feisty Queen. How can one not like this  

Don't worry America, by Monday its back to regular scheduled programming of the Charlie Sheen and Lohan hour.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm interested enough to record it.  I did that with the Diana/Charles wedding in 1981.  Pretty sad about how that marriage turned out, and we didn't know at the time that Charles was involved with someone else.  Diana was such a beautiful person that her wedding look was actually disappointing.  

This wedding will be over before most people in NYC start work tomorrow.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I"ll be watching it the proper way - on BBC America in my jammies holding a pillow inches from the TV with the sound turned low so I don't wake my parents.  That's how I watched Charles and Diana's so that's how I plan to watch this one.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I didn't have to stay up all night for Diana's wedding as I was in Germany at the time. That was easier. 

I am already getting tired   so I might have to take a nap and set my alarm to get up.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I wish I were going to a "Royal Wedding party". Tea and scones and tiaras...it sounds like fun.  One of the ladies at work said she'd love to host one.  But we all have to work, so I'm going to try to get up a little early and catch the nuptials before work.  My daughter remembers sharing a very early morning with me to watch Diana's and Charles' wedding while her father and brother slept.  It's nice to have that mother/daughter moment to look back on.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

A staunch Republican here, in the Australian sense of the word who hopes that with the passing of Queen Elizabeth that Australia becomes a Republic because the thought of King Charles and Queen Camilla makes me ill.

BUT I love the Royal Weddings, our last was Princess Mary, a Tassie girl who married the Prince of Denmark, after they met at a pub during the Sydney Olympics.

And the timing for us is perfect as the telecast starts at 3.30pm with the actual Wedding starting at 7.30pm.  Champers is in the fridge and the meal ready to go!

Love a gorgeous bride and Kate is certainly going to be one of those.  

Besides, there is so much bad stuff in the news lately that when a good news story comes along we should embrace and enjoy it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I wish they would just go from the Queen to William, but Charles would have to abdicate for that, and there is no way in hades that Charles is going to give up being King. No way. He's been waiting way to long and he wants it. 

But I think it would be a good thing for the monarchy if he did. 

I have a feeling though that the Queen is going to outlive all of us


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I recorded and later watched 20/20 tonight.  It was so sappy at times.  The reporters should be embarrassed, and I had to cringe. The woman said that we hope they will have a fairy tale marriage and not like Sarah's and Andrew's.  I couldn't help but wonder whether or not there will still be a monarchy by the time Andrew and Catherine would become king and queen.  I think I'm sick of this already, but I set up the dvr to record the wedding and some other wedding-related programs tomorrow.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> I wish they would just go from the Queen to William


I know, right? Not that I should have any say since I'm from Detroit.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

1981:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lfGMoVMCLs&feature=player_embedded

(My cousin posted this in facebook today.)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I wish them well, but have no interest in watching the wedding... if there are _short_ news clips later I'll probably watch them, but not the hours-long describe-every-single-flower broadcasts.

However, I did see the Chuck-and-Di event way back when. I had just turned 21 and my dad kept teasing me that there were still a couple of unmarried younger brothers available.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, the day has finally arrived. 2 billion will be watching today, that's a third of the world's population!
I will be one of them!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Sidles onto thead.... I did think of going up to London today to watch and wave, but I've settled for watching the television. I'm waiting to see the dress - something fitted and sophisticated, I expect? It is all very pretty to watch. I want Victoria Beckhams's little hat! -Oh, yes, and trees in the cathedral - nice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm here for the hats.    Victoria's hat was very cool.  And her arm candy wasn't bad either.  

My husband thinks I'm nuts....and I can't nap later as it's Grandparents Day at the youngest grandgirl's school.

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

~YAWN~  I'm up and watching.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Got up at my usual time and turned on the telly, as usual.  They'd just finished the vows.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Watched the whole thing here in the UK - fantastic 

Ian


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Just waiting for the balcony kiss. Currently 9.20pm Friday night here. Interesting that the Matron of Honour didn't have flowers. And the thought here in Aus that instead of the Bride's bouquet being placed on the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier as is tradition, it might be placed on Diana's Grave.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I just managed to catch the ceremony.  Despite not being British I felt an overwhelming sense of pride, I can't imagine how it feels for you folks across the pond.  I'm jealous that there's just nothing at all in the States that compares to the pageantry of a royal wedding.  We have plenty to be proud of for sure, but I feel like we're missing something without amazing things like this.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, they done got hitched.   


Catherine looked lovely and her dress was gorgeous.  I thought Diana's dress was fantastic too back in the day - and now I giggle at her shoulder poofs.  I wonder what I'll think of this dress in 30 years .... 

... now we're going back through the recording of the guest's arrival just to talk about the hats.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh no Scheherazade, I get a lump in my throat with the pageantry of the White House. Well, the Office of the White House AND they were elected there and not just Born to Rule.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Speaking of hats, what was Princess Beatrice thinking.....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Speaking of hats, what was Princess Beatrice thinking.....


So far, Posh Spice wins the Most Fabulous Hat competition but there are many contenders for What Was She Thinking awards and honourable mentions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  Can't wait to read the tabloids tomorrow about THAT hat!

3 minutes until the kiss, just reported....

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought the whole thing was just lovely. I got choked up and I am not British. Everything was just so perfect, even the sun came out when they were driving in their carriage. What poise under that pressure. I can't even imagine what thats like knowing that billions of people are watching every twitch of your face  

Oh and that dress. Considering that I usually don't care about weddings, dresses and all that girly stuff it says something that I am enamored by the dress  

It was so great to see all this as its such a rare occasion. The dresses, the carriages, the horses, the soldiers everything. 

And the hats, holy moly the hats  . Where else would you see hats like that.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Atunah said:


> And the hats, holy moly the hats . Where else would you see hats like that.


Ascot? Although those are even more "holy moly"-worthy.  

As usual, I checked the online news this morning while tea was brewing, and so I saw CNN's replays of key moments. I'm glad they had good weather for it, and I'm_ very_ glad everything went smoothly.

At one of the many replays of the kiss, when they were all lined up on the balcony, I called DD to come see, and pointed out the various members of the family to her. When I said "that's the Queen", she looked extremely doubtful, as in "then where the heck is her crown?!?" Her faith in the monarchy was restored when moments later CNN showed the newlyweds getting into the horse-drawn carriage.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Just back from the pub - honestly, a very proper place to watch the wedding, they had a special beer on tap called "matrimonial" - enjoyed it all, loved the pageantry, loved the beautiful dress. I bet someone will spend quite a time tidying up after all those horses....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It was a nice dress. . . not dissimilar from my own, and I also married a Naval officer. 

When my son gets married, perhaps I will wear a lemon yellow suit with hat.   Here I thought the mother of the groom (and the Queen sort of qualifies in my mind) was supposed to wear lavender. . . . . .

Seriously. . . what I saw of it 'live' and in replays was very impressive. . . but the British do 'impressive' quite well so that's not too surprising.

I liked seeing people singing the hymns along with the choir. . . and I thought her brother James did a great job with the reading. . . .


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

It's over. Thank the lord, although I suppose there isn't a chance in h*ll the news media will now stop their constant yapping about it. 

I hope this bride is treated better than the last one was since I wouldn't wish that fate on my worst enemy.  Does she knows what she's getting into marrying into that family?


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Watching the build up (TiVo'd the whole event). Fantastic to see London looking so lovely. Maybe it's b/c I'm British, but I'm throughly enjoying the whole thing.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Val2 said:


> Well, the day has finally arrived. 2 billion will be watching today, that's a third of the world's population!
> I will be one of them!



Huh? Wot? Someone got married....guess I am in the other 2/3's


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Speaking of hats, what was Princess Beatrice thinking.....


I'd like to know too.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOVED IT! 

I do apologize for the loud affirmation, but I cannot help myself. No one does pomp better than the Brits. Everything was gorgeous. 

Sweet that the trees in the Abbey will be planted at Highgrove after the ceremony. It is a lovely way to remember such a special day. 

Well, I have to get back to Royal Wedding Bunco Party preparation...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

All these parties and here I sit alone sipping tea. Hubby is out of Country for business so it was just me watching all night. 

At least I didn't have to see the eye rolling  

I wish I had some scones and some Clotted Cream.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I actually gasped when I saw her dress. I thought it was absolutely perfect for her. It reminded me very much of Grace Kelly.

There were several absolutely wonderful moments... Two of them were Prince Harry. The first was when he was seen turning around a couple of times peeking at Catherine as she walked up the aisle. The second was seeing him in the carriage with the bridesmaids and page boy.



Pushka said:


> Speaking of hats, what was Princess Beatrice thinking.....


I'm not sure she was...


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I set the TV to record BBC America all day.  I managed to watch 30 minutes before work, I zipped through to the ceremony and I'll watch some more tonight.  I want to be able to check out the hats and apparently, I need to see what hat Princess Beatrice was wearing.

I can't help loving it.  Weddings are just such happy occasions anyway, and royal weddings are spectacular to watch.  I have no shame about it.  I am glad though that my husband's out of town.  Much more fun to watch without the snarky commentary from the other side of the living room.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> There were several absolutely wonderful moments... Two of them were Prince Harry. The first was when he was seen turning around a couple of times peeking at Catherine as she walked up the aisle. The second was seeing him in the carriage with the bridesmaids and page boy.


I loved that when she got to the front, William was making comments to Kate and her father. I read that he said "Beautiful" and "You look stunning, babe." (Babe? really?) And to her father he said "Just a small family wedding."


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been watching on dvr for the past hour.  Have to leave for work soon.  Love the simplicity of the dress, veil, etc. and LOVE the music.

Are you referring to the huge black hat?  I'm only just seeing all these hats now.  I'm up to where Charles and that woman he married move to other seats while the boys choir sing with orchestra, and now the clergy start their recessional.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here you go...


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

HOLY COW! What the heck is that?  It almost looks like she has it on backwards.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I turned the TV on this morning as usual. Saw Kate's arrival and walk down the aisle. I called my 4 year old in to show him the Prince and Princess, and the Queen when they showed her. My son thought Kate was pretty.  Then when I got to work, I turned the TV on just in time for the kiss(es).


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Well i was determined only to tune in to see her dress, because i have been so sick of hearing about this wedding. I loved Princess Diana and I like William and Harry, don't care much for the rest of them though. So i tuned on to see the dress... and ended up watching the whole thing  

I loved her dress, i even liked the whole big pompous ceremony which i didnt think i would. I loved William's smile and wink that he gave her when they were sitting through the speeches and Harry always adds some entertainment to whatever situation he's in   I think it was better than the Charles/Di wedding because the love here is more genuine. And Diana would have been so proud of her boys today. ♥

Apparantly he just said "you look beautiful" to her when she came to the alter and to her father "it was supposed to be a small family affair" so the lip readers were out in force today, and then when Kate got into the carriage with him she said "I'm so happy" which is sweet.

And i cant even bring myself to comment on Beatrice and Eugenie's outfit's  

But i am glad it's over and consigned to history now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They had a shot of the prince driving the pair of them away from the Palace after the 'official' reception. . .sweet ride -- vintage Aston Martin -- but I was chuckling that there was a large red *L* on the front grille -- I guess William still only has a provisional license.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Speaking of hats, what was Princess Beatrice thinking.....


quidditch anyone?


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

While I wish them all the best, I avoided the whole thing.  Family legend has it we are related to Oliver Cromwell so it must have been my republican blood speaking.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I loved seeing the queen mum.  She still looks terrific, and her attire was very tasteful.  In fact, most people's was (with the notable exception of those two hats, gak!)


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Completely enjoyed it. Would have been nice if Victoria Beckham cracked a smile.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mscott9985 said:


> I loved seeing the queen mum. She still looks terrific, and her attire was very tasteful. In fact, most people's was (with the notable exception of those two hats, gak!)


The lady in yellow was the Queen. The Queen Mother died a few years ago at the age of 101. . . . 

You know how they sometimes say, "she'd look good in a sack"? I think Victoria Beckham was putting that to the test. . . of course, she's pregnant, but, still, her dress looked like a sack.

Even so, she didn't look _bad_


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

[nitpick_mode_on] The "queen mum" died in 2002. I think several people who have mentioned that term are referring to the Queen herself. She is also a mother, yes, but that does not make her the "queen mother". That term is used for the mother of the reigning monarch. [nitpick_mode_off]

edit: Whoops, Ann beat me to it!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Daphne said:


> Just back from the pub - honestly, a very proper place to watch the wedding, they had a special beer on tap called "matrimonial" - enjoyed it all, loved the pageantry, loved the beautiful dress. I bet someone will spend quite a time tidying up after all those horses....


Hello Daphne!

I got up at 2:30 a.m. to watch the royal wedding. I enjoyed every minute of it! I wish I had one of the "matrimonial" beers. 

-Vianka


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

mscott9985 said:


> I loved seeing the queen mum. She still looks terrific, and her attire was very tasteful. In fact, most people's was (with the notable exception of those two hats, gak!)


. 
Didn't she die a few years ago . Ha ha, already noted. 
I think the mothers of the bride and groom almost matched their outfits and hats. Very similar. Kate's family obviously have great genes. Good to see a new gene pool. This was the first Commoner wedding in the royal family since the 1770's so probably explains a few 'things'.
I still want Australia to become a Republic when the Queen passes on and hope this new fervour doesn't stop that happening.
Posh's hair seems to have grown significantly since her last outing. And she has taken the "sucked in and don't smile because I am a model" look, much too far. I thought weddings were happy things.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> They had a shot of the prince driving the pair of them away from the Palace after the 'official' reception. . .sweet ride -- vintage Aston Martin -- but I was chuckling that there was a large red *L* on the front grille -- I guess William still only has a provisional license.


That would be L for Learner Married Couple/Husband.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> [nitpick_mode_on] The "queen mum" died in 2002. I think several people who have mentioned that term are referring to the Queen herself. She is also a mother, yes, but that does not make her the "queen mother". That term is used for the mother of the reigning monarch. [nitpick_mode_off]


And I believe the woman who was the Queen Mother, the former Queen Mary, was the first person to ever be called the Queen Mother. They came up with the title for her when her husband, who was King, died, and her daughter became Queen.

L


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Princess Beatriz hat. . .is she supposed to represent a present waiting to be unwrapped?  Kate's dress was incredible.  I loved it.  It fit her personality.  And Kate and Will looked so happy.  There was a humanness and gentility to this wedding that Di and Charles missed.  I don't think they were ever happy together, even on their wedding day.  Also I did not like Diana's dress.  It was like the dress "THEY" told her would be right for the wedding ceremony, not necessarily what she wanted to wear.  

Ah well, the one thing Diana would always be delighted about is her boys.  They did her proud today.  Keep thinking of Will and little Harry walking behind his mother's coffin.  Brings tears to my eyes, and yet here they are, grown men, dedicated to giving back to humanity.  Yes, Diana did well.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

You and Kate have exquisite taste!  Like your post a lot.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

The one thing I did not like about the wedding was Will's attitude about the ring.  It sounded belittling to say 'Bless this ring. . .".  Couldn't he have put one on for the wedding and then simply not wear it later, like most husbands?  I thought that was kinda tacky.  Guess we know who wears the pants in that family!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tippy said:


> The one thing I did not like about the wedding was Will's attitude about the ring. It sounded belittling to say 'Bless this ring. . .". Couldn't he have put one on for the wedding and then simply not wear it later, like most husbands? I thought that was kinda tacky. Guess we know who wears the pants in that family!


If he doesn't want to wear a ring, I think it is better to be honest up front rather than "put one on for the wedding and then simply not wear it later." I imagine this must have been a mutual decision and has nothing to do with who wears the pants (maybe she is the one who wears the pants, metaphorically speaking. I've seen a few cartoons to that effect.).

As for "most husbands"? Dunno about that. My husband has been wearing his ring continuously for almost 33 years now but he's just one case.

L


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

They did say that most men in England don't wear a wedding ring.  I also read he was worried about wearing one while he was doing rescue work, as it could get caught up in machinery etc.  And he didn't want to keep taking it on and off.  Makes sense.

We here at home think that Kate is the strong one in this partnership.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pushka said:


> That would be L for Learner Married Couple/Husband.


touché Well played!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pushka said:


> They did say that most men in England don't wear a wedding ring. I also read he was worried about wearing one while he was doing rescue work, as it could get caught up in machinery etc. And he didn't want to keep taking it on and off. Makes sense.
> 
> We here at home think that Kate is the strong one in this partnership.


Well. . .many people figure the _only_ reason a man would not want to wear a ring is so, when he's away from his wife, he can pretend he's not married. . . .it's not like _that's_ going to be possible for him!  Not that I think he would, anyway: I think they're well matched and really in love as opposed to "whatever 'in love' means". 

Also, I've known a number of pilots (military wife) and many of them do take off their rings when flying because it can be a hazard if they have an emergency -- caught in the controls, etc. So they get their rings large enough to put on and off. . . .and then worry when they _are_ wearing them that they'll lose them. . . . .


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . .many people figure the _only_ reason a man would not want to wear a ring is so, when he's away from his wife, he can pretend he's not married. . . .


I believe these are cultural traditions. The whole world does not wear ring as a sign of marriage.. What stops a man or woman to take off ring when they are alone. Love is internal feelings.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> And I believe the woman who was the Queen Mother, the former Queen Mary, was the first person to ever be called the Queen Mother. They came up with the title for her when her husband, who was King, died, and her daughter became Queen.
> 
> L


The Queen Mother who died in 2002 was also called Elizabeth... Queen Mary was her mother-in-law.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Neither my husband nor I wear a ring. We don't have any. Its not important to me one way or another.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

MaryKingsley said:


> Just curious - anyone planning on staying home from work on Friday to see the wedding?


Well I didn't watch it earlier but me and my six year old just watched a 60 second recap on YouTube. My daughter is pretty disappointed we weren't invited to the wedding.  She says of the balcony part, "Ew, they kiss a lot."


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> Hello Daphne!
> I got up at 2:30 a.m. to watch the royal wedding. I enjoyed every minute of it! I wish I had one of the "matrimonial" beers.
> -Vianka


Waves to Vianka (not the delicate "royal wave" that comes from the wrist, but the usual kind, which uses the elbow). 

I think Beatrice's fascinator was designed to cleverly conceal some kind of antenna so she could listen to her favourite bands during the service. Am now wating to see where they honeymoon - a nice, private tropical island?


----------



## Mehryinett (Feb 19, 2011)

They both looked so exhausted in the evening. I suspect the heir-making will have to wait.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Remember William is a serving military officer. . . .I understand he's back on duty Monday morning. . . .no doubt they'll take a honeymoon sometime later in the year . . . and probably won't announce it when they do.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Remember William is a serving military officer. . . .I understand he's back on duty Monday morning. . . .no doubt they'll take a honeymoon sometime later in the year . . . and probably won't announce it when they do.


Really? No honeymoon just yet?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Honestly, given he's stationed on Anglesey -- which is an island and fairly remote -- they'll probably have more privacy there in the next few weeks than any 'vacation' spot!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Just coming up for air this morning!  My sister and I stayed up all night Thursday watching the "pre-wedding" coverage, all of the wedding and all day Friday for the dress, hat, lip-reading, kiss shows.  Didn't go to bed until 10 p.m. Friday night.  We loved it all.  I think it was one of the most perfect, romantic, fairytale weddings I have ever seen.  I truly hope (and believe) they will be "Happy Ever After".

I even loved the Duchess of Cornwall's dress!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Daphne said:


> I think Beatrice's fascinator was designed to cleverly conceal some kind of antenna so she could listen to her favourite bands during the service.


Finally, an explanation for that_ thing_.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Remember William is a serving military officer. . . .I understand he's back on duty Monday morning. . . .no doubt they'll take a honeymoon sometime later in the year . . . and probably won't announce it when they do.


I just heard that on the news too.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Hmm...I'm not easily influenced, _but_...today I went to Greenwich Market (London) and bought myself a fascinator - goodness only knows when I will wear it. 

The 18 Most Awesome Hats at the Wedding: http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/amazing-hats-at-the-royal-wedding
My vote goes to Sophie, Countess of Wessex.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Daphne said:


> Hmm...I'm not easily influenced, _but_...today I went to Greenwich Market (London) and bought myself a fascinator - goodness only knows when I will wear it.


Picture please!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Loved the whole thing. They pulled off a flawless event. Fantastic.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> Picture please!


It is sort of gauzy light gold ribbon with non-specific feathers (no Grouse in there) - I'm having the antenna installed later.









And, no, I'm not going to pose in it!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Does anyone know why Prince Edward was wearing a military outfit?  He left the Marines, and my understanding was he couldn't wear military dress uniforms, he himself didn't get married in one.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Daphne said:


> It is sort of gauzy light gold ribbon with non-specific feathers (no Grouse in there) - I'm having the antenna installed later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! The fascinator is beautiful. I'm sure you would be too in it. Under it?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Daphne said:


> It is sort of gauzy light gold ribbon with non-specific feathers (no Grouse in there) - I'm having the antenna installed later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very pretty! And if you ever actually _wear_ it, we do want a picture.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> Very pretty! And if you ever actually _wear_ it, we do want a picture.


I second Susan's request, Daphne!

-Vianka


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Daphne said:


> I think Beatrice's fascinator was designed to cleverly conceal some kind of antenna so she could listen to her favourite bands during the service.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> I second Susan's request, Daphne!
> -Vianka


Well, _if_ I wear it...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Daphne said:


> Hmm...I'm not easily influenced, _but_...today I went to Greenwich Market (London) and bought myself a fascinator - goodness only knows when I will wear it.
> 
> The 18 Most Awesome Hats at the Wedding: http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/amazing-hats-at-the-royal-wedding
> My vote goes to Sophie, Countess of Wessex.


This is Frances Osborne, wife of the Chancellor of the Exchequer. Who cares about her hat, look at her dress! I swear it is inside-out. Look at the seams and darts. Hello What do these people do, get dressed in the dark? LOL.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

What the heck, also look at the neck, those strips are suppose to be inside. Now I know there is some fashion that has seams on the outside on purpose, but the neck and the stray strands and fuzzies are a giveaway that this was not meant that way. 

And I see a stain on the arm, and the wrinkles. Why Why Why


Maybe based on the pained expression on her face she knew by then what she has done. But there was no way to get out of it at that point. I think I see the look of sheer terror on her face  

Reminds me a little of many years ago when on Fasching (Mardi Gras)the last night was over, we were all so wasted. I worked at an office and it wasn't unusual to see globby makeup and funky colored hair here and there on the Morning on Ash Wednesday. But I went to work with 2 different shoes. Not just unassuming little slippers nobody would see. Oh no, it was snow storming so I had on one read thick boot and one green shoe  
I think there might have still been some feathers in my hair too.   Those were the days.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The poor woman has to be mortified. Wearing your dress inside-out to the Royal Wedding? The only way it could have been worse was


Spoiler



if her period started


 halfway through the ceremony, and she wasn't prepared.

L


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Leslie said:


> The poor woman has to be mortified. Wearing your dress inside-out to the Royal Wedding? The only way it could have been worse was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Oh, come on. She's married to George Osborne. I'd spend my time drunk too!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

My niece and godchild just asked me to read at her wedding in July.  I have the urge to go out and buy a hat ... unless Daphne will lend me hers.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Leslie said:


> This is Frances Osborne, wife of the Chancellor of the Exchequer. Who cares about her hat, look at her dress! I swear it is inside-out. Look at the seams and darts. Hello What do these people do, get dressed in the dark? LOL.


I would say the designer hated her - look, it has shoulder pads on the _inside_ and surely the zipper is correct for her - - so I would say its worn correct but - Why the heck would this be your choice?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe they sewed it up inside out and put the shoulder pads on after  

No clue, they deserve to be shot, period. How dare they let this lady walk out the door looking like this at such an event.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Those might not be shoulder pads.  If it IS inside out, that outline could be from some kind of adornment (like embroidery) over the shoulders.

Maybe she did get dressed in the dark....  But another possibility is that she spilled something or otherwise got her dress badly stained shortly before the ceremony, and turned it around thinking that a few wrong-side seams would be less noticeable than a huge splotch.

I'm surprised that I haven't seen this pointed out or questioned anywhere else in the news!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It gets worse.










Comments found on the net:

"Frances Osbourne: This is an ideal wedding outfit: demure, minimal, detracting no attention away from those who desire it, while staying coolly effortless. Good on you, Frances Osbourne."



> Did no one notice her dress was inside out? Darts, unfinished neckline, zipper, seams&#8230; it looks like a mess. Not to mention the stain on the arm just right from the zipper. To tight, to short. Who dressed her? Or does she not have any mirrors to check herself out with before she left home? And I can't believe any so called fashion expert would rave over this mess of a dress. Awful!!!


So very true...

L


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks like you had to be close up to her to see how the top looks.  The other picture is at more of a distance, but look at the hem!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

The secrets behind Princess Beatrice's choice of have been revealed 
1. She didn't want to attend without her kitty









2. ... hmm, who would have thought....


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Margaret said:


> My niece and godchild just asked me to read at her wedding in July. I have the urge to go out and buy a hat ... unless Daphne will lend me hers.


Of course! But I doubt you'd want to borrow any of my dresses because, in keeping with new English trends, I have removed the shoulder pads, frayed the hems and will be wearing them all inside-out - it's obviously the way forward. 

manou - _loved_ the pictures  the one with the kitty is really quite cute!

Update: Apparently the style of Frances Osborne's dress is officially "recession chic" - presumably where you pay half price and the dress is only half-finished.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Daphne said:


> Update: Apparently the style of Frances Osborne's dress is officially "recession chic" - presumably where you pay half price and the dress is only half-finished.


That's excellent news for all of us seamstresses with so many half-finished projects around...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Leslie said:


> And I believe the woman who was the Queen Mother, the former Queen Mary, was the first person to ever be called the Queen Mother. They came up with the title for her when her husband, who was King, died, and her daughter became Queen.
> 
> L


The late Queen Mother was Queen Elizabeth, wife of King George VI - Queen Mary was her mother-in-law, wife to King George V. I believe they came up with the title as Queen Mary was still alive when the present Queen came to the throne. Queen Mary had been the Dowager Queen since the death of her husband. When her son also died rather than Queen Elizabeth also being called the Dowager Queen she became known as Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother. It also helped to distinguish her from her daughter, although as reigning monarch Queen Elizabeth II is only ever know as 'The Queen' and not Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Pushka said:


> .
> Didn't she die a few years ago . Ha ha, already noted.
> I think the mothers of the bride and groom almost matched their outfits and hats. Very similar. Kate's family obviously have great genes. Good to see a new gene pool. This was the first Commoner wedding in the royal family since the 1770's so probably explains a few 'things'....


OK being somewhat pedantic here ... there have been many 'commoners' marrying into the Royal Family. Technically, even the aristocracy are commoners, since they're not royalty. The late Princess of Wales was a commoner, even though she had a title (Lady Diana Spencer) and was daughter of an Earl. Similarly, the late Queen Mother was a commoner by birth, although she too was the daughter of an Earl (she was Lady Elizabeth Bowes-Lyon). Unless you're entitled to be called 'Your Royal Highness' at birth, you're a commoner! This is the reason most male members of the royal family are given titles when they marry - Prince William has been made Duke of Cambridge. This avoids their wives having to use their husbands' names - Catherine will be known as the Duchess of Cambridge rather than Princess William, as she's not entitled to be called Princess Catherine. Hence, Sarah, Duchess of York instead of Princess Andrew and Sophie, Countess of Wessex instead of Princess Edward. (Diana got away with it as her husband's title was Prince of Wales. Technically, she was HRH, Diana, Princess of Wales, not 'Princess Diana' as she was popularly called).


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> This is Frances Osborne, wife of the Chancellor of the Exchequer. Who cares about her hat, look at her dress! I swear it is inside-out. Look at the seams and darts. Hello What do these people do, get dressed in the dark? LOL.


I agree with you about the dress appearing to be inside out. I've sewn for years, and I know the wrong side of a neckline, darts, sleeves, etc. It's pathetic. The fabric appears to have spots on it, as well. Good grief.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

KarenW.B. said:


> Well, I have to get back to Royal Wedding Bunco Party preparation...


Oh, oh....why didn't I think of that My bunco group met at my house Saturday night - why didn't I think to link it to the wedding Hats! Wedding cake! Argggg!!!!!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Oh, oh....why didn't I think of that My bunco group met at my house Saturday night - why didn't I think to link it to the wedding Hats! Wedding cake! Argggg!!!!!


We had a great time. The winner of the hat contest received a bottle of Pimm's. We had cucumber sandwiches, an English cheeseboard, mushroom turnovers, wedding cake and strawberries. For drinks, there were Pimm's Cups (which none of my Chicago suburbanite friends had tried before), Bass Ale and gin and tonics.

The wedding was on TV (muted), and I made a few cds of British music from the '60s to present day.

We had a few trinkets of wedding kitsch around, such as a cheap teacup and tea towel with William and Kate on them, a huge British flag hung above the mantel, and arrangements of red roses were around the house. I even polished the silver for this one! I'm such a dork...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

KarenW.B. said:


> We had a few trinkets of wedding kitsch around, such as a cheap teacup and tea towel with William and Kate on them, a huge British flag hung above the mantel, and arrangements of red roses were around the house. I even polished the silver for this one!


My flag is up year-round, will that excuse the fact that I haven't polished any silver in well over a decade?


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

manou said:


> The secrets behind Princess Beatrice's choice of have been revealed
> 1. She didn't want to attend without her kitty
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> My flag is up year-round, will that excuse the fact that I haven't polished any silver in well over a decade?


Definitely. It's been three years sans silver polishing before last week.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> OK being somewhat pedantic here ... there have been many 'commoners' marrying into the Royal Family. Technically, even the aristocracy are commoners, since they're not royalty.


Hmm, I think they meant "people without a title" marrying the person who will accede to the throne directly in the normal course of deaths.....eg Queen Elizabeth, then Prince Charlie and then his offspring, so Prince Andrew doesnt get a gurnsey?  At least, our understanding in Australia is that anyone without a Sir or Lady attached to their name, is a commoner, as opposed to being a member of the Royal Family. Mind you, we did away with the Sir and Lady stuff a few years ago! We are (almost) all Commoners here!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

manou said:


> The secrets behind Princess Beatrice's choice of have been revealed
> 
> 2. ... hmm, who would have thought....


Or maybe she'd planned to put a pic of her mom in there (since she wasn't invited...) - but they made her take it out...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

KarenW.B. said:


> We had a great time. The winner of the hat contest received a bottle of Pimm's. We had cucumber sandwiches, an English cheeseboard, mushroom turnovers, wedding cake and strawberries. For drinks, there were Pimm's Cups (which none of my Chicago suburbanite friends had tried before), Bass Ale and gin and tonics.
> 
> The wedding was on TV (muted), and I made a few cds of British music from the '60s to present day.
> 
> We had a few trinkets of wedding kitsch around, such as a cheap teacup and tea towel with William and Kate on them, a huge British flag hung above the mantel, and arrangements of red roses were around the house. I even polished the silver for this one! I'm such a dork...


Brilliant! I so wish I'd thought of that!


----------

